# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  كيف يامن اهل المريخ على المريخ من هؤلاء ؟؟

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي تكشف المستور ..من تسبب في تمديد الإقامة بتركيا وإلغاء معسكر الدوحة ؟؟!!

ديربي سبورت :الخرطوم

تفيد متابعات ديربي سبورت أن السبب الحقيقي في الجدل الدائر حول تمديد  معسكر المريخ بأنطاليا التركية وإلغاء معسكر الدوحة الذي إكتملت ترتيباته  ليبدأ يوم 21 ديسمبر الحالي تعود لقيام أحد أعضاء لجنة التسيير بالحجز  للبعثة بأحد الفنادق بأنطاليا ودفع مبلغ الإقامة بالرغم من علمه التام  بقيام أمين المال بالحجز للبعثة مسبقاً في فندق آخر وتسديد فاتورة الإقامة  وكان أن حلت البعثة بالفندق الذي تم حجزه بواسطة أمين المال ولما حاولت  الإدارة إسترجاع المبلغ الذي دُفع بواسطة ذلك العضو وجدت أن تلك الخطوة غير  ممكنة ومن هنا جاءت فكرة تمديد المعسكر وتأجيل تاريخ الإقامة بالفندق  الثاني لتبدأ بعد إنتهاء الاقامة بالأول أي في 21 ديسمبر وهي مواعيد التوجه  للدوحة . بمعنى أن هذا العضو وضع المريخ أمام خيارين إما تمديد الإقامة  بتركيا وإلغاء رحلة الدوحة أو نسيان أمر المبلغ علماً بأن صرف النظر عن  التوجه للدوحة يضيع على النادي فرصة إقامة معسكر مجاني تتخلله مباريات على  مستوى عال مع أندية دوري نجوم قطر.
وأفادت مصادرنا الموثوقة أن ذات العضو هو من حجز للفريق بفندق روانيا وتدور  بعض الأحاديث حول استلامه لعمولة من الفنادق التي يقوم بحجزها.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كيف يامن اعضاء مجلس الشورى المريخ وبقية  جماهير المريخ على النادي وامثال هؤلاء ان صدقت الرواية يتحكمون في اموال  النادي ويلجاون للسمسرة والارتزاق من المبالغ المخصصة للنادي ؟؟

للاسف امثال هؤلاء هم من اضاعوا المريخ واشبعوه ديونا في السابق ويهمهم جيوبهم قبل مصلحة المريخ
ولابد من كشفهم لاهل المريخ حتى يتبين الجميع من الصالح واطالح في عالم المريخ

لايعقل  ان يدفع جمال الوالي هذه المبالغ الضخمة وياتي انسان معدوم الضمير ليسمسر  في الفنادق وربما سمسر في اشياء اخرى وكلف المريخ اكثر مما كان يمكن ان  يدفعه 

الا يخاف هؤلاء من لعنات جماهير المريخ عليهم ؟؟؟

لك الله يامريخ

*

----------


## أبو ريم

*لابد من الوضوح وذكر اسماء على العلن حتى يكون الامر واضح لكل الصفوة وبالتالي محاربة ضعيفي النفوس هؤلاء،،،
 الخبر بحالته الراهنه ناقص،،،
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو ريم
					

لابد من الوضوح وذكر اسماء على العلن حتى يكون الامر واضح لكل الصفوة وبالتالي محاربة ضعيفي النفوس هؤلاء،،،
الخبر بحالته الراهنه ناقص،،،



كلام فى الصميم يا ابوريم
نرجو بل ونطالب بأعلى صوت من ذكر اسم العضو !!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*اليس الاقامة على الشركة التركية الراعية لمعسكر الفريق؟ بعدين ده كلام شنو ده دفع من جيبو واخد عمولة ولا طالب بالمبلغ من النادي عشان يقبض العمولة وفي نفس الوقت أمين المال صاحب الصفة الرسمية حجز للنادي؟؟!!!! والله ما فاهمين حاجة وليس كل ما ينشر في المواقع الصحفية يصدق!!!!! قال "مصادرنا" قال!
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*و الله عالم المريخ مليان سماسره  و بالكووووم 

و ما الحرب التي شنت علي عبد الصمد  الا لهاذا  السبب 

لابد من تنظيف المريخ  و اي واحد يقوم باي عمل  بهدف شخصي يجب ان يبعد سريع من محيط النادي 

كفايه  تسامح و تساهل في مقدرات النادي  و خاصه امواله 

كما  نطالب  موقع ديربي سبورت  و هو بقياده المريخي  الولهان ادريس عيسي و الدكتور ياسر بابكر شقيق الصحيفي ناصر بابكر بان يكونوا  شجعان  اكتر و توضيح المشار له  مباشره 
دون تغليف  يضر بالمريخ العظيم 
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*كلام عادل الناصر منطقي جدا ، ما هو يا اما العضو دافع من جيبو وفي هذه الحاله يشكر على حرصه على المساهمه ،  او دافع من اموال النادي وفي هذه الحاله يبرز سؤال هو لشنو النادي عندو مسؤول مالي يكلف شخص آخر بمهمه ماليه ؟ بل ويدفع ايضا!!!!  الخبر اما غير صحيح او غير مصاغ بصوره صحيحه
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*مستحيل يكون دفع من اموال النادي
لان المبلغ كبير جدا 70 الف دولار مافى زول عنده الصلاحيه الا رمرم وحتى رمرم مستحيل يكون عنده المبلغ دا فى حساب النادي
ثانيا الزول الوحيد البملك المبلغ دا هو جمال الوالى وهنا لازم نقيف
هل يعقل ان يدفع جمال الوالى هذا المبلغ لتمديد المعسكر علما ان الوالى علاقتة قويه جدا مع رابطة الدوحه

اذا صح الخبر اكيد العضو دا دفع من جيبة
علينا مراجعة منو من الاعضاء يملك هذا المبلغ
رمرم
عبدالصمد
جمال الوالى
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*في الاخير علي إدارة المريخ ان تخرج من هذا الموضوع باقل الضرر وهو 
 ان تتطلب  من إدارة الفندق ان تاخر لهم المبلغ للعام القادم  واربما عاد المريخ في اقل من عام 
او تحسم منه جزء  لوقت لاحق  خلال عام وهكذا 
 ولا يخسر المريخ كل المبلغ او يعود في منتصف العام وهكذا 
يعني يعود المريخ للفندق وينسق معهم في اقرب وقت يكون مع المريخ مناسب وخلال العام وكدا يضمن المريخ حقه
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

في الاخير علي إدارة المريخ ان تخرج من هذا الموضوع باقل الضرر وهو 
 ان تتطلب  من إدارة الفندق ان تاخر لهم المبلغ للعام القادم  واربما عاد المريخ في اقل من عام 
او تحسم منه جزء  لوقت لاحق  خلال عام وهكذا 
 ولا يخسر المريخ كل المبلغ او يعود في منتصف العام وهكذا 
يعني يعود المريخ للفندق وينسق معهم في اقرب وقت يكون مع المريخ مناسب وخلال العام وكدا يضمن المريخ حقه



222222222222222222222222222222

ما تنسي فى توقف للدوري بين الدورتين ممكن المريخ يستفيد منها
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

222222222222222222222222222222

ما تنسي فى توقف للدوري بين الدورتين ممكن المريخ يستفيد منها



 ايوا
اقرب توقف للدوري المريخ اليوم التالي في تركيا هذا ما اقصد وللضمان خلال عام 
ومنطق المريخ مع إدارة الفندق فتح تعاون مشترك ان يكون الزعيم كل عام معهم وسمعة طيبة للفرق الافريقية للحضور لتركيا سنويا 
     الشوق غلاب انا بسميها رحلة عكس اتجاه السنبر ( طير السنبر )
    السنبر في الخريف يجي يضع بيضه في الاماكن الدافية عشان يفقس من شدة الحر عندنا والبرد هناك 
        الان صرنا نمش تركيا في وقت البرد كمان لما تشوف لعيبة المريخ يلعبوا كانهم بلعبوا في طيين 
*

----------

